# MINI GP & Kilwinning Abbey yesterday



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

I took these yesterday as I was bored:thumb:

The GP first..






















































A couple of Irvine


















Kilwinning Abbey




































C&C welcome (tell me what I can do to make them better:thumb


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

They look lovely mate. The GP is a great colour for the mood of the sky. First couple of abbey shots I'm not keen on the colour effect but that could be changed as they are great pics.

What did you use to process them?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice pics mate love the car


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I think just watch your placement of your subject mate. In the first pic I think you got away with it but it number 5 its a bit awkward to look at. With the mini being so close to the edge.

Good set though, I like the golf house shot.:thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice car but the mirrors look a bit chav in red


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I like them mate, have you tried a different crop for No5? you might end up with something different to your eye.

Oh and ps I love the mirrors (and the car come to mention it!)


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Some nice pictures there. Second ones my favourite.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

love the shots where the light is breaking through the clouds very nice


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great shots :thumb:


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

really good pics there m8,1st pic is my favourite one and the papermill in the background.

your car is looking spot on


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Some really good pics great lighting in the sky

Royal Troon Golf club my favourite


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

stunning shots mate, love the last 1...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's the way you intended them but the lighting looks a bit flat for my liking. No. 2 is the best capture for me, it's like *beam mini down Scotty.*  I like the framing of the last one too:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great shots there mate!


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I like them :thumb: apart from no 8, seems to much sky, maybe another crop with less sky. Just my opinion


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

agree, 5 is too close to the edge. You might want to consider what having the car driving in to the pic does; also turning the front wheels slightly will give you a bit more "life", if that's what you want.
I'd want to re-do the mini shoot at night, in exactly the same place, with a moon and flashes. And a red flash inside  

Bret


----------

